# [Howto] config firefox-1.0-pre/thunderbird-0.8

## sireyessire

apparement, il y a quelques modifications à faire pour les faire marcher convenablement:

Notation: <bla> correspond à 3 caractères aléatoires choisis par mozilla pour l'install de votre profil, donc le copier coller direct du code ne marchera pas.

pour être sur que vous ayez bien compris, <blabla> corespond à 6 caractères aléatoires.

commencez par fermer les sessions de ces logiciels

Firefox:

si vous avez des problèmes pour changer vos préférences (unable to apply pref ...) ou des problèmes avec les flèches qui ne font rien quand on appuie dessus:

```
cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.<bla>/

rm compreg.dat

```

doit vous aider.

Thunderbird:

si vous ne voyez plus vos icones de boites à lettres, que vous ne pouvez plus editer vos préférences:

```
cd ~/.thunderbird/default/<blabla>.slt/

rm compreg.dat
```

Extensions/thèmes:

 apparement il y a eu des modifications sur le traitement des extensions et des thèmes, alors :

pour les thèmes: essayez de revenir à celui par défaut

pour les extensions: effacer le répertoire extensions:

pour thunderbird: 

```
rm -rf ~/.thunderbird/default/<blabla>.slt/extensions/
```

voilà, amusez vous bien

Remerciements: kaovei pour avoir donné la première info

Licence: Ce tip est distribué sous licence GDL

----------

## Pachacamac

Je n'ai rencontré aucun probleme avec firefox. Quant à thunderbird je ne l'ai pas tenté.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je n'ai rencontré aucun probleme avec firefox. Quant à thunderbird je ne l'ai pas tenté.

 

veinard   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Faut avoir la technique ! mdr. Non sans déc je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est passé tout seul. 

Pour thunderbird je ne tente pas, la derniere fois j'ai eu une surprise lors d'un changement de version, alors je laisse les autres "s'amuser" avec celle-ci.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Faut avoir la technique ! mdr. Non sans déc je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est passé tout seul. 
> 
> Pour thunderbird je ne tente pas, la derniere fois j'ai eu une surprise lors d'un changement de version, alors je laisse les autres "s'amuser" avec celle-ci.

 

ben maintenant, ça marche super bien (juste 3h de flottement)   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Un gros nounours comme toi arrive à flotter ? Que c'est mignon. mdr. Tu sais qui remercier pour cette métaphore...  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

thx pour ce Tip, c'est très utile  :Smile: 

par contre, perso les fichiers n'était pas a l'endroit indiqué, mais c'est du pareil au meme

sinon, c'est quoi cette license GDL ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Beber wrote:*   

> thx pour ce Tip, c'est très utile 
> 
> par contre, perso les fichiers n'était pas a l'endroit indiqué, mais c'est du pareil au meme
> 
> sinon, c'est quoi cette license GDL ?

 

ils étaient où?, je me suis peut-être trompé dans les copier coller

la licence GDL c'est une licence GNU, globalement la même que la GPL mais pour les docs

----------

## Beber

perso ici : ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.h7u/compreg.dat

edit: wouarf je suis trop con, je regardais le chemin de thunderbird :loool:

----------

## sireyessire

 *Beber wrote:*   

> perso ici : ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.h7u/compreg.dat
> 
> edit: wouarf je suis trop con, je regardais le chemin de thunderbird :loool:

 

ok, le <bla> c'est pour dire que c'est 3 caractères aléatoires choisi par mozilla lors de l'install du profil   :Wink: 

----------

## shmal

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser mozilla plutôt que thunderbird + firefox ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *shmal wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser mozilla plutôt que thunderbird + firefox ?

 

et pourquoi ne pas utiliser windows plutôt que linux?

 parce que je le vaux bien

 parce que il sont moins gros

 parce que c'est mon choix

 ce howto ne t'impose pas de mettre les 2 mais t'aide à régler les problèmes de config

 :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

